# Puritanboard Arcade



## Semper Fidelis

Decided to install this for members to blow off some steam after a hard theological debate. Some of you 20 somethings don't realize that some of these games used to be the state of the art.

http://www.puritanboard.com/arcade.php


----------



## AV1611

SemperFideles said:


> Some of you 20 somethings don't realize that some of these games used to be the state of the art.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Good games!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Hey; I remember Pong!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Yeah, me too Chris. I remember seeing that for the first time around 1975 or 1976 and I thought it was amazing! We had an original Atari game console as well.


----------



## bradofshaw

Must... resist... Tetris...


----------



## VictorBravo

I spent many a quarter on Asteroids (the barmaid at the local bar/restaurant called it "Hemorrhoids") and Space Invaders. That and pool. Those were the last video games I ever played. Having flashbacks. . . .


----------



## LadyFlynt

okay, I was (just) born when some of those games were created (Pong)...but I did have an Atari up until I was about 12yrs old (about the time of the Nintendo debut). I also had Frogger on my Z100.


----------



## Calvibaptist

LadyFlynt said:


> okay, I was (just) born when some of those games were created (Pong)...but I did have an Atari up until I was about 12yrs old (about the time of the Nintendo debut). I also had Frogger on my Z100.



I was never one of the chosen ones that had the Atari. My family had the knock-off Intellivision.


----------



## BobVigneault

My grandfather had an electronics store and so you bet I had the first Atari Pong game. It was awesome. Here is a picture of an earlier "pong" version; my parents didn't love me enough to buy it for me though. Tsk.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Yeah right... 



BobVigneault said:


> My grandfather had an electronics store and so you bet I had the first Atari Pong game. It was awesome. Here is a picture of an earlier "pong" version; my parents didn't love me enough to buy it for me though. Tsk.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Impressive, but what are the steering wheels for?



BobVigneault said:


> My grandfather had an electronics store and so you bet I had the first Atari Pong game. It was awesome. Here is a picture of an earlier "pong" version; my parents didn't love me enough to buy it for me though. Tsk.


----------



## VictorBravo

I've seen that before. In fact, I had a poster of it. The home computer of 2004! 








The steering wheel controlled the tension of the data wheels--a precursor to the modern mouse:


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Just a bit of "information", when that first computer was built that still used vaccuum tubes for memory, the cost of memory was approximately $1/byte of information.

My home computer and its external storage would cost about $700 billion in terms of the memory I have to store information.


----------



## Kevin

SemperFideles said:


> Just a bit of "information", when that first computer was built that still used vaccuum tubes for memory, the cost of memory was approximately $1/byte of information.
> 
> My home computer and its external storage would cost about $700 billion in terms of the memory I have to store information.



I just had a flashback to all of those Dispensational "the anti-Christ-is-coming-and-science-predicts-that-by-the-year-2000-the-name-and-phone-number-of-every-person-on-earth-will-be-stored-on-a-single-computer!!!" sermons from the 70's & 80's.


----------



## Brian Bosse

The arcade section is "ub da' Debil!"  I just waisted about an hour. I need to go repent.


----------



## VictorBravo

Kevin said:


> I just had a flashback to all of those Dispensational "the anti-Christ-is-coming-and-science-predicts-that-by-the-year-2000-the-name-and-phone-number-of-every-person-on-earth-will-be-stored-on-a-single-computer!!!" sermons from the 70's & 80's.



Well, they are, you know.


----------



## turmeric

That wheel was a _mouse_? Wow!


----------



## Calvibaptist

Brian Bosse said:


> The arcade section is "ub da' Debil!"  I just waisted about an hour. I need to go repent.



There's something wrong with your medulla oblongata.


----------



## Calvibaptist

sirhicks said:


> So is this an Online Posting Forum version of a megachurch? When do we get Mickey D's and Starbucks?



I'm just here for the cool powerpoint, the awesome true-to-life skits and the 7-11 choruses!


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Uh... I don't care what the stats say... I haven't played 441 games. My Simon highscore was my first go!


----------



## javajedi

This can be real dangerous.
I still have a working Atari 800 XL with the PacMan cartridge, etc. Circa 1982.
The kids enjoy the retro thing.


----------



## Pilgrim

We had the old Atari 2600 with probably 50+ games. I think it may still be at my parents house.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Where is Centipede??  

I did very poorly in Tetris this morning. I need more coffee apparently.


----------



## JasonGoodwin

victorbravo said:


> I've seen that before. In fact, I had a poster of it. The home computer of 2004!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steering wheel controlled the tension of the data wheels--a precursor to the modern mouse:


. 2004? Ah, yes. 3 years ago. My how time flies.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

NaphtaliPress said:


> Hey; I remember Pong!



Showing your age Chris . Actually, I remember when Sonic the Hedgehog first hit the stage (I was about 10 at the time); indeed there was even fierce contests between Sega and Nintendo fans about who was more cool - Sonic or Super Mario. Needless to say that the hedgehog beat the fat Italian plumber hands down.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey; I remember Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your age Chris . Actually, I remember when Sonic the Hedgehog first hit the stage (I was about 10 at the time); indeed there was even fierce contests between Sega and Nintendo fans about who was more cool - Sonic or Super Mario. Needless to say that the hedgehog beat the fat Italian plumber hands down.
Click to expand...


I remember Pong also. I think my father was stationed in Ramstein, Germany at the time and we were overawed by it. I think it was about 1974 when I first played it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

SemperFideles said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey; I remember Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your age Chris . Actually, I remember when Sonic the Hedgehog first hit the stage (I was about 10 at the time); indeed there was even fierce contests between Sega and Nintendo fans about who was more cool - Sonic or Super Mario. Needless to say that the hedgehog beat the fat Italian plumber hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember Pong also. I think my father was stationed in Ramstein, Germany at the time and we were overawed by it. I think it was about 1974 when I first played it.
Click to expand...


It is hard to imagine anyone being "overawed by pong". Mind you, I am overawed by these new smiles, they're great:


----------



## VictorBravo

Daniel Ritchie said:


> It is hard to imagine anyone being "overawed by pong". Mind you, I am overawed by these new smiles, they're great:



But we were. 

The other amazing thing is that most of us had to put a quarter into the machine to play it. Adjusted for inflation, that would be like paying more than $1 per game now. What obsessed weirdos we were!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

victorbravo said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to imagine anyone being "overawed by pong". Mind you, I am overawed by these new smiles, they're great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we were.
> 
> The other amazing thing is that most of us had to put a quarter into the machine to play it. Adjusted for inflation, that would be like paying more than $1 per game now. What obsessed weirdos we were!
Click to expand...



$1 a game!!! How gullible you must have been in those days.


----------



## Megaloo

This has been a fun thread to read.


----------

